# Belarus declares Rammstein an enemy of the state



## Grimfang (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.thelocal.de/society/20100223-25443.html



> The countryâ€™s Morality Council announced on Monday that the Berlin-based groupâ€™s songs were propaganda for â€œviolence, masochism, homosexuality and other perversionsâ€ that could â€œdestroy the Belarusian state order.â€



I like how homosexuality is lumped in with violence and masochism. lol, "morality council".

Keep those demons away from our children, censorship bureau v:


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 24, 2010)

I love Belarus. 

This one is to you, Aleksandr Lukashenko and your beautiful mustache.


----------

